# IPB or Ankona



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Both skiffs are nice and economical. After looking at a lot of skiffs over the year I went with an SUV17 with a Mercury 25hp 2 stroke. I was looking for a "simple skiff" and that is what Mel is building for me. I have had gheenoe's , a HB and a few others and all poling skiffs are going to be tippy to a degree.

There have been a lot of SUV17 builds on here and it doesn't take much to figure out why. VALUE! I will post mine up here after I get some time in her.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven't had the chance yet to go more than 2 people on the SUV17. I can tell you it's a bit tippy and not quite sure how it would be with 4 people on it for recreation. My buddy that I fish with a lot agrees that even fishing with 3 people would be a bit crowded and rocky on it. I'd like to see how the CH2 would be for more recreational fun!
For fishing only, I can't really complain about the suv17. It has taken me places that I could only dream about before.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

No complaints with my IPB 16, poles easy floats shallow and very stable compaired to my old famouscraft 16. I am 300lbs and my buddy 265 so it handles some weight pretty good.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have fished 3 people in my SUV 17 and it does fine. Fortunately, I have a tiller with an open cockpit. The boat performs fine. I have also had my two kids and my wife out in it with no issues. For the value and what you get when it's just you and one other angler....SUV 17.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

First and foremost... get out on both! Consider how you want to use the boat 90% of the time. Everyone's input will be much more valuable after you have had some seat time on each skiff.

Cheers


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

2nd Gen Copperhead looks hard to beat. I am anxiously awaiting reviews! Microskiff should do a brief review comparing the second and first Generation that would be a hit!


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Hows the Copperhead compared to the SUV 17 in terms of stability?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Hows the Copperhead compared to the SUV 17 in terms of stability?


 At 70" and 68" respectively, I don't think you are going to see much difference. I can tell you that my SUV 17 is very stable.


----------



## Dsmethie (May 8, 2011)

everyone, great input thus far. i'm sure the wet testing will be the tie breaker when it happens. 

if anyone owning any of the ipb or ankona skiffs would like to tell me exactly what the coast guard placard states for max peeps and pounds on your skiffs are, i'd like to know that info.

i've recently seen a you tube video by a ipb owner. a segment shows the u.s.c.g. placard as 3 peeps or 380 lbs. i thought it was higher, 4 peeps or 900 lbs. am i missing something?


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

My 2010 IPB, 4 people or 900lbs, 1200 total, 50 HP max.
My boat is a cc with closed front deck and rear deck with storage.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I cannot say much for the CH 2.... yet......


But I can say that I haven't been on a comparable skiff that is as stable as the first gen copperhead.
When I tell you I can run up and down the gunwales without even the slightest feeling of falling. 
friends of mine have larger HPX skiffs that actually sway more side to side than my copperhead does while standing on the gunnels.

I have video footage on YouTube of my buddy fighting a fish as he walks the gunnel of my copperhead.

The Copperhead is far more stable than the SUV 17 but the SUV is still a nice boat.
My buddy Ryan and I tested the stability a few months ago on a wet test with Mel.
Walking the gunwales to see how it was and it did sway a bit, but nothing major.
It is more stable than an LT.
The SUV swayed a little but didn't go past a certain amount.

I can't say anything about the IPB because I have never ridden in one.
But I have never had a reason to ride in one because once I wet tested a Copperhead I knew what boat I was buying.

So I suggest you go out there and wet test both and make your decision.


oh yeah, my copperhead is rated for 4 people...


----------



## Dsmethie (May 8, 2011)

Thanks, Paint it black and Fishinfoolsonny for the peeps/lbs. info.


----------



## fowlhabit67 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really like that IPB. Especially the lip that runs around the entire top edge of the gunwale, that makes a great system for front and rear deck platforms. Hopefully, I can afford to own one some day.


----------



## BROWNS0410 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. Im new to the site and also checking out on the info on these two boats. I think i'm getting it narrowed down


----------

